# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Razer Huntsman Mini Analog im Test: Kompakte Form, modernste Schaltertechnik



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Razer Huntsman Mini Analog im Test: Kompakte Form, modernste Schaltertechnik*

					Kompakte Gaming-Tastaturen ohne Nummern- und Mittelblock sind bei Spielern gerade sehr beliebt. Razer reagiert auf diesen Trend und spendiert der Huntsman Mini Analog, der kleinsten Gaming-Tastatur in der Produktpalette, den technisch am weitesten entwickelten Razer-Tastenschalter. In unserem Test schauen wir uns Razers Tastaturzwerg genau für Sie an und berichten über die gute Ausstattung, die Technik des analogen optischen Razer-Tasters sowie Praxistauglichkeit der 60-Prozent-Tastatur.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Razer Huntsman Mini Analog im Test: Kompakte Form, modernste Schaltertechnik*


----------

